# mystery cymbidium



## li'l frog (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, I know. It doesn't have a pouch.

Has anyone ever heard of Cym mousai shiwrwa? I think it might be a local ethnic name. Registering plants for a show, can't contact the owner for clarification. Haven't seen the plant yet. Checked Kew & Jay's list.



Thanks. I know you all know everything!:evil:


----------



## mormodes (Mar 7, 2014)

You know who is good at this is Tennis Maynard. Don't quote me but how about Cym. Mouse Eyes 'Shiarwa'? Picture of a flower is in Orchid Wiz. Does it look similar? Hybrid by Loren Batchman reg in 1999. The clonal is a guess on my part.


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, that's not what it is. Pic of the plant, still no idea of what it is. Fellow observers think the name is a local name for the flower, not the actual scientific name for it.


----------



## Roy (Mar 8, 2014)

Has the appearance of an oldie I know, Cym. Wakakusa.


----------

